# The 12 Days of Raftivus Sale is on



## Down River Equipment

A new day and a new special deal. In fact, today is so special, we have 2 Raftivus Deals:

Astral Ronny Fisher - Astral - Life Jackets / PFDs

Astral Ronny - Astral - Life Jackets / PFDs


----------



## Down River Equipment

Today's 12 Days of Raftivus Deal is 30% OFF Pelican Dry Boxes:

Pelican Cases - Dry Boxes

Checkout some of our other good deals going as well:

On Sale & Clearance


----------



## Down River Equipment

Today's deal of the day is 35% OFF Santa's favorite dry bag, Jack's Plastic Welding Large Outfitter:

Jack's Plastic Welding Large Outfitter Dry Bag - Featured


----------



## Down River Equipment

Today's Deal of the Day is 30% of RMR Animas Inlatable Kayak. 1 red, green, and grey available:
Rocky Mountain Rafts The Animas Inflatable Kayak - Featured


----------



## FatmanZ

Nice price on the IKs!


----------



## Down River Equipment

A Big Water PFD at a big time deal.
NRS Big Water Guide - Featured


----------



## Down River Equipment

Today's Deal is 25% of Roll-A-Tables. The store is closed today, but you can purchase on our website. We are keeping the Big Water Guide on Sale as well for today.
Down River Rafts and Equipment


----------



## Down River Equipment

Today's Deal of the Day is 30% off all Sea To Summit products in stock.

Sea To Summit - Dry Bags

On Sale & Clearance


----------



## Down River Equipment

Another day another big discount.

Sawyer MXL 9' Oar w/ Counter Balance, Rope Wrap & Stop - Sawyer - Oars - Oars / Paddles


----------



## Down River Equipment

If you have been thinking about getting a Jack's Plastic Paco Pad, you will love today's Raftivus Deal.
Paco Pads - Camping / Cooking


----------



## Down River Equipment

Time to start thinking about those hot summer raft trips. Today's Raftivus deal is 25% off Engel Coolers:
Engel - Coolers - Camping / Cooking


----------



## Down River Equipment

Today's Raftivus Deal of the Day will help you practice good Leave No Trace ethics. 
Mesh Kitchen Floor - Featured


----------



## Down River Equipment

Ok, Raftivus is coming to an end. The last Raftivus Deal of the season is 25% off our 4" Barrel Pump. This is the most durable pump on the market. Definitely one of the best products we manufacturer.

Down River 4" Barrel Pumps - Featured


----------

